# How many brits will be returning to the uk after fighting for isis in syria?



## Elyzabeth (Sep 1, 2014)

"Belgian security services have estimated that the number of European jihadists in Syria may be over 4000.

European leaders have directed their nastiest comments against the Jewish state, none of them has asked why Palestinian organizations in Gaza put their stockpiles of weapons in hospitals, homes, schools and mosques, or their command and control centers at the bottom of large apartment buildings or underneath hospitals. None of them has even said that Hamas is a terrorist organization despite its genocidal charter." Gatestone Institute


Our security warning has gone up to SEVERE, 

because of the threat of these returning Jihadists to the UK


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 1, 2014)

You left the US so you have to suffer the consequences...


----------



## Elyzabeth (Sep 1, 2014)

I would never "leave" the US!!!!


I am proudly, a citizen of both countries.


Unfortunately the threat being posed to the UK by returning Jihadists

 is one which most, if not all countries will eventually face..

These  jihadists,  are not form the areas that they are raging  in, 

they are imported fanatics, and the most brutal organization since the horrors of the Nazi's.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2014)

British ex rocker girl wants to partake in mayhem & murder.

http://www.breitbart.com/InstaBlog/...-wants-to-behead-Christians-with-a-dull-knife

These are personal choices but what is driving ex or failed British musicians to Syria and/or ISIS. It's supposedly an ex London rapper that beheaded James Foley. Is this a counter culture thing? Are they anti-semetic? Any pay involved?


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 1, 2014)

[QUOTE 

Our security warning has gone up to SEVERE, 

because of the threat of these returning Jihadists to the UK[/QUOTE]


If they know who these returning Jihadists are then how did they get pass airport security with their passports?


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 1, 2014)

The terrorist threat has been upgraded as a general warning to be vigilant; not necessarily because of specific intelligent information.
new measures are being put in force, both ongoing and outgoing; but no specific threats as yet....as far as we know..


----------



## Elyzabeth (Sep 2, 2014)

They just know where they are returning from, and can make a reasonable guess

 nobody has "Jihadist" stamped on their passport.


This  threat IS most definitely the reason for the upgrade to severe of security alert !

If in doubt read UK newspapers.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Sep 2, 2014)

They are maniacal Jihadists,

 no other  reason is needed !


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Perhaps you should reconsider your dual citizenship and come home to the protective embrace of your Uncle Sam...


----------



## drifter (Sep 2, 2014)

Some Australians are suggesting the whole ISIS/ISIL situation is a made up story by the US CIA. Of course their reference is from the Iranian press.

http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2014/08/28/376913/isil-completely-fabricated-enemy-by-us/


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2014)

That page can't be displayed ATM, Drifter.

I don't think there are too many Australians, not even among the Muslim community, who think that the events we are witnessing in Northern Iraq and Syria  via news reports aren't real. We have a healthy scepticism about some of the things our leaders say to justify military adventures but this is very different to the "weapons of mass destruction" talk before Gulf War II. Events in Ukraine, while rather confusing, are also of concern to Australians.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 2, 2014)

A very interesting web-site, drifter; thanks.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 2, 2014)

I went directly to presstv, Dame Warrigal; a different perspective for sure..


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

Elyzabeth , I think you will be safe enough in Bristol. Living in London may be another matter, though we can't all go around worrying about the risk these idiots pose. It would be very hard to prove that anyone coming back into Britain has been involved in terrorist activities, but I suppose the security services will be keeping a close eye on all those 'suspected' of being jihadists.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Sep 7, 2014)

You seem more assured about the situation than many people in the Government here in the UK.

Perhaps it is common sense that is lacking?

Pretty obvious that the people who went to do brutal Jihad over there,  "to rule the world"...

would continue their twisted ways when they return to their mother countries.

These are not my ideas !

Read more, perhaps?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Vivjen. 
Presstv certainly does have a comprehensive coverage. 
It's even up to date on latest OZ foreign policy.

Interesting to read the comments. The readership is vehemently anti Israel, even linking ISIL with Zionism (?)


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 7, 2014)

I found its perspective......interesting......


----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

It has to be proved that they have been involved in terrorism. They have gone to Turkey 'on holiday' and then by road to Syria and Iraq etc.Now, some of them may well be killed [hopefully] some will wish they had never gone, and some may come back to the UK with a taste for killing.There are already quite a few here that did not go abroad on jihad who wish us harm as well. The security forces are doing all they can. We have to live our lives meanwhile.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

Because we are fairly used to terror attacks here [IRA and Muslim extremists] we try not to get ourselves all het up about the risks.There is nothing that we personally can do about the state of things, and if you stop visiting theatres, cinemas or any trips out and about in London or any other city, then you have given up.Reading more about this subject will not reassure you, so there is no point.We just have to get on with our lives.


----------



## Pam (Sep 8, 2014)

Summed up nicely, oakapple.


----------



## Bee (Sep 8, 2014)

I couldn't  agree more.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks!   I'm not sticking my head in the sand about future terror attacks, but feel we have to remain upbeat.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 9, 2014)

As you may have heard; there was a controlled explosion of a suspicious package at Luton Airport yesterday.

Somebody was alert, and did something about it; IMO, that is what we should all be doing, while continuing with our normal lives..


----------

